# stick one's tongue out - tease



## rusita preciosa

When kids tease each other, they stick their tongue out. 
1. Is it a usual tease in your culture?
2. How do you say it in your language? (with literal translation please)

Russian: *показать язык* /pokazat yazyk/ - show the tongue
French: *tirer la langue* - stretch/pull the tongue


----------



## Tamar

In Hebrew it's להוציא לשון  le-hotsi lashon (literaly - "to take out the tongue").


----------



## Encolpius

Hello, yes Hungarian children, too, stick their tongue out in the same situation. 
We use the collocation *kiölti a nyelvét* (the verb is *kiölt* and the a* nyelvét* is the tongue). It is a special situation because you don't have any other collocations with the verb *kiölt*, so for that special act we have a special verb, I haven't got the foggiest why. The verb is made up of *ki-* (out) and *ölt *(make stitches), but I cannot say why.


----------



## sakvaka

In *Finnish *it's _näyttää kieltä_ (lit. to show the tongue). As you suggested, it is used to tease other people.


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:
Βγάζω τη γλώσσα (μου)
'vɣazo  ti 'ɣlosa (mu)
lit. "to take out the tongue (of mine)"
Note that the absence of the definite feminine article (accusative) «τη» changes the meaning completely. If one omits «τη» and writes or says just «βγάζω γλώσσα» ('vɣazo 'ɣlosa-to take out tongue), that means "to answer back".


----------



## hollabooiers

In *Estonian* it's _keelt näitama_, to show the tongue. For example, _"Ta näitas mulle keelt"_, word for word "S/he showed me the tongue", _keel_ is tongue, _näitama_ is to show.


----------



## ThomasK

Dutch: 'Hij stak zijn tong uit.' (He stuck his ..)


----------



## XiaoRoel

En galego:
*botar a lingua*/*tirar a lingua*/*sacar a lingua*


----------



## ThomasK

How come we use our tongue by the way ? What are we expressing? Spitting them out? Throwing up (vomiting)? Sending our poisonous, garlic-filled breath?  Anyone who ventures upon a guess ?


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,

Yes, in Brazil it may be used for teasing.
In Portuguese we could say _mostrar a língua_; _por a língua para fora_. 

Not only kids, but geniuses do it as well !


----------



## rusita preciosa

mostrar a língua = show the tongue?
por a língua para fora = put the tongue forward?

Correct?


----------



## Tagarela

rusita preciosa said:


> mostrar a língua = show the tongue?
> por a língua para fora = put the tongue forward?
> 
> Correct?



Yes, actually, more "outside" than forward, but, you know, it ends up on the same, since I can't imagine one putting the tongue forward and inside at the same time


----------



## M07yth

Yes, it's a tease in Jamaica.

In Jamaican Creole it's: Lang-out yu tong


----------



## ilocas2

Czech:

vypláznout (pf), vyplazovat (impf) jazyk

These verbs are used only with the word "jazyk" - tongue

It's probably derived from "plazit" - to creep

EDIT: plazit is always reflexive, "plazit se"


----------



## Rallino

It is used in Turkey too.

The expression is called: *Dil çıkarmak* (To get the tongue out.)


----------



## Orlin

ilocas2 said:


> Czech:
> 
> vypláznout (pf), vyplazovat (impf) jazyk
> 
> These verbs are used only with the word "jazyk" - tongue
> 
> It's probably derived from "plazit" - to creep


 
Bulgarian: (да) изплезя/изплезвам език (perf./imperf.) - the etymology is probably the same.


----------



## phosphore

Orlin said:


> Bulgarian: (да) изплезя/изплезвам език (perf./imperf.) - the etymology is probably the same.


 
Serbian: (is)pleziti se (also (is)plaziti se)


----------



## Orlin

phosphore said:


> Serbian: (is)pleziti se (also (is)plaziti se)


 
To me je podsetilo na varijantu _(да) се изплезя/изплезвам се_ - povratna/pasivna konstrukcija bez "език".


----------



## phosphore

Orlin said:


> To me je podsetilo na varijantu _(да) се изплезя/изплезвам се_ - povratna/pasivna konstrukcija bez "език".


 
Well we can also say - (is)pleziti (or (is)plaziti) jezik.


----------



## Tjahzi

*Swedish*: Räcka ut tungan.  (Stick out tounge-the.)

Do note that _tunga_ does not mean language.


----------



## sakvaka

*Italian*: _mostrare la lingua_

I learned this phrase by reading _Pinocchio_ by C. Collodi.


----------



## Zareza

Hello!
In Romanian: a scoate limba = to take out the tongue 

I am also interested in this subject. In English we say *to put out one's tongue/ to stick one's tongue out* when we speak about a gesture of rudness. But what about *to thrust one's tongue*?  In which context do we use it or what does it mean, is it a common  expression? Could you tell me which of these expressions are used by a  doctor of the department of ENT *(ear, nose and throat**)* when s/he asks the patient to do this gesture? 
Thank you!


----------



## ger4

In German: _Jemandem die Zunge rausstrecken_:
- _jemandem_: 'for / towards someone' 
- _die Zunge_: 'the tongue'
- _raus-_: informal for _hinaus_: 'out'
- _strecken_: 'to stretch'

Zareza's question is interesting: We would never _einem Arzt die Zunge rausstrecken_, 'stick one's tongue out to a doctor' - (s)he might take revenge, somehow... Instead we say _die Zunge zeigen _('show the tongue').


----------



## 123xyz

Macedonian:

се плази/исплази - specific verb, no tongue, reflexive (more common)
го плази/исплази јазикот - specific verb, tongue, no reflexivity (less common)

This corresponds quite directly to the Bulgarian and Serbian phrases for this phenomenon.


----------



## 810senior

In Japanese we have a specific term for sticking out the tongue. (it is considered childish and immature, which means a disparaging or teasing gesture as already mentioned in the topic)

あっかんべい(akkanbei, mostly pronounced as akkanbee) - transformed from 赤目(akame) or 赤ん目(akamme) meaning bloodshot eyes, used as if it is an interjection.
We also say べえ(bee) which is shorten form, as in お前なんか*べー*！だ(lit. you are the "bee", meaning I don't give a sxit at you!)


----------



## Ghabi

^But _akkanbei_ doesn't necessarily include the part of sticking out one's tongue, does it? Can we use _akkanbei _when one just sticks out one's tongue, without the part of pulling down one's eyelid to show the red?


----------



## 810senior

*Your assumption is partly correct.
*A Japanese word_ Akkanbei _generally points to a set of actions(pulling down one's eyelid and sticking out one's tongue) but we can call the one action(sticking out the tongue) _akkanbei _as well.
But we don't call the other action(pulling down the eyelid) itself _akkanbei _to the contrary.


----------



## Encolpius

ThomasK said:


> How come we use our tongue by the way ? What are we expressing? Spitting them out? Throwing up (vomiting)? Sending our poisonous, garlic-filled breath?  Anyone who ventures upon a guess ?



Interesting question. I think it's question of custom and agreement... sticking out your tongue means something different in Tibet...horses and chimpanzees stick out their tongues...but I think if we go back when we were in the trees gestures mean usually two things 1) come to copulate with me 2) be careful I am dangerous and can kill you...


----------



## Ghabi

810senior said:


> But we don't call the other action(pulling down the eyelid) itself _akkanbei _to the contrary.


Thank you, this is very interesting. Can we say _akkanbei _has changed its meaning, since it can mean the single act of sticking out one's tongue, while etymologically it seems to come from "red eye"? Is it possible there's foreign influence that accounts for this change (since in Western culture the act of sticking out one's tongue is not accompanied by that of pulling down the eyelid)?


----------



## ThomasK

Do you mean blinking then?


----------



## 810senior

Ghabi said:


> Thank you, this is very interesting. Can we say _akkanbei _has changed its meaning, since it can mean the single act of sticking out one's tongue, while etymologically it seems to come from "red eye"? Is it possible there's foreign influence that accounts for this change (since in Western culture the act of sticking out one's tongue is not accompanied by that of pulling down the eyelid)?



You're welcome. 
I think it results from and originally means the action of pulling down the eyelid as it is seen in its etymology _akame _standing for red eyes, but what I can surely say is we don't use that word standing for only that gesture and use it as the accompanied by sticking out one's tongue (I'm not sure when we started to have this usage but perhaps the gesture in the western language gave it an effect.)



ThomasK said:


> Do you mean blinking then?


No, there is no such meaning.
Blinking is said as 瞬きする(mabataki suru, lit. make a blink), ウインクする(uinku suru, c.f. wink).


----------

